# P250FS .45 Duracoat OD Green



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Painted my full size .45 with Duracoat Ultra Flat Tactical OD Green. Very pleased with how easy it is to use and it looks great.


----------



## DC88 (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks damn nice.
Where did you get those blueprints in the background?


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's a Sig counter mat that I got from a local shop. The 250 mats are hard to find anymore.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice! Just picked up a new P250 SC 9mm for $349+tax. For an old revolver shooter, it has a mighty sweet trigger. I like it!


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Great job on the painting, it looks real good.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet pistol


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of painting the slide next. Will post pics if I do.


----------

